# configurer compte msn hotmail sur entourage



## fabliubov (21 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour chers macuniens,

J'ai un problème pour configurer un compte MSN hotmail que je viens d'ouvrir pour l'utiliser sur entourage.J'avais avant un compte hotmail que je n'arrivais pas a régler sur le programme de messagerie.Alors en consultant l'aide d'entourage,j'ai appris que les comptes hotmails gratuits n'étaient plus pris en compte par entourage.Ils conseillaient plutôt d'ouvrir un compte MSN Hotmail,ce que je me suis empressé de faire.Mais j'ai le même problème:d'ailleurs mon adresse est toujours du type xxx@hotmail.com.Je me suis peut être trompé dans les réglages du compte:
Nom du compte: MSN Hotmail ou hotmail ?
adresse de messagerie: xxx@hotmail.com
ID du compte: xxx
Serveur Popop.hotmail.com
A options avancées de réception,je n'ai rien coché
Serveur SMTP:smtp.hotmail.com
A options avancées d'envoi,je n'ai rien coché

Merci de votre aide...


----------



## Arlequin (21 Novembre 2006)

fabliubov a dit:


> Bonjour chers macuniens,
> 
> J'ai un problème pour configurer un compte MSN hotmail que je viens d'ouvrir pour l'utiliser sur entourage.J'avais avant un compte hotmail que je n'arrivais pas a régler sur le programme de messagerie.Alors en consultant l'aide d'entourage,j'ai appris que les comptes hotmails gratuits n'étaient plus pris en compte par entourage.Ils conseillaient plutôt d'ouvrir un compte MSN Hotmail,ce que je me suis empressé de faire.Mais j'ai le même problème:d'ailleurs mon adresse est toujours du type xxx@hotmail.com.Je me suis peut être trompé dans les réglages du compte:
> Nom du compte: MSN Hotmail ou hotmail ?
> ...


 
Ne trouverais tu pas ton bonheur en effectuant une petite recherche....par hasard


----------



## fabliubov (26 Novembre 2006)

J'ai fait une grande recherche mais je ne trouve rien?Peut etre c'est parce que Entourage est utilisé dans deux sessions différentes de mon ordi,donc deux comptes au moins y figurent...
Enfin,je sais pas,je suis vraiment perdu...Et j'ai cherché,je vous assure 5google,forums macG)
Help


----------



## strailker (26 Septembre 2008)

fabliubov a dit:


> Bonjour chers macuniens,
> 
> J'ai un problème pour configurer un compte MSN hotmail que je viens d'ouvrir pour l'utiliser sur entourage.J'avais avant un compte hotmail que je n'arrivais pas a régler sur le programme de messagerie.Alors en consultant l'aide d'entourage,j'ai appris que les comptes hotmails gratuits n'étaient plus pris en compte par entourage.Ils conseillaient plutôt d'ouvrir un compte MSN Hotmail,ce que je me suis empressé de faire.Mais j'ai le même problème:d'ailleurs mon adresse est toujours du type xxx@hotmail.com.Je me suis peut être trompé dans les réglages du compte:
> Nom du compte: MSN Hotmail ou hotmail ?
> ...


pourrais tu me dire stp coment faire pour bien configuré mon compte msn


----------



## strailker (26 Septembre 2008)

pourrais tu me dire stp coment faire pour bien configuré mon compte msn
a cette adresse strailker@aol.com


----------

